
Domain hoarder loses $88,000 to a cruise company, and hoards their domain too - axsharma
https://axsharma.com/2020/07/31/domain-hoarder-loses-his-88000-to-a-cruise-company-yes-he-hoards-their-domain-too/
======
axsharma
Affluent domain squatter "Domain King" apparently as $88k stuck with Crystal
Cruises, so he hoards "CrystalCruisesSuck.com"

